# Wheels and offsets and craziness



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know there are people with aftermarket wheels on there Z's- I want to get something , but not something that looks stupid. I wanted to get something with a stagard offset- anyone have any ideas? I wanted to do 18's


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ruining the stock look of your 300?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude- you cant tell me that m-sports dont look cool- or the new falkens- Im sorry but when I look at my car from the rear something is screaming 255-40-18 on a 18x8.5 rim with a +10 offset. Dont forget 18x7.5 in front with a 225-45-18...................oh to dream


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> ruining the stock look of your 300?


The stock wheels look pretty lame , unless they are off the Shiro. I'm running a set of old P-R 16s on mine , I also know of a guy with a set of Cobra rims , I beleive those are 17s. 18s should fit ok and look decent , but that's about the limit of what I'd put on.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I know there are people with aftermarket wheels on there Z's- I want to get something , but not something that looks stupid. I wanted to get something with a stagard offset- anyone have any ideas? I wanted to do 18's


You can fit 18x8.5's in the front and 18x9.5's in the rear with 255's in the front and 275's in the rear, I belive with a 35mm offset for both. If you are interested in that for sure, I'll find out the exact offset. One of my good friends, Steve Mitchell who has probably the trickest Z31 in the country has that combo and I can find the exact wheel offset if you like. I'll probably see him tomarrow at the IAS.

Mike


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I think his Z has the widest wheels/tires that will fit on the Z31. His car is PiZimp!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> I think his Z has the widest wheels/tires that will fit on the Z31. His car is PiZimp!


His car is so fast, its faster than my Z32. It has no turbo lag and has torque like a big block chevy,

Mike


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh and I believe morepower2 is right 275s are as wide as you can get in the rear. 18s will be about as big as you can get too. 19s are possible but there will be major fit issues.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Mike- can you find out for sure, The wheels I wanted to get were the new Falken Hanabis and our rep at our distributor didnt really know if they would work or not. Im not going to go crazy with tire sizes, but the rim size I wanted to go with is 18x8.5 in rear and 18x7.5 in front with 255s in the rear and 225s or 235s in front. The wheel offsets I can get for the rear in 5-4.5 is 38 rear and 45 in front- I wanted staggerd offset, but if +38 will work all the way around I will just do that- I thought that +45 would be to much of a positive offset. The other wheel I want is 18x8 and the offset is +35 for the rear and for the front with a 18x7 the offset is +42. I dont know- let me know what you think. My rep at martino wanted me to check my backspacing, travel clearance- etc etc etc but I also wanted to put eibachs on when I changed the shocks and struts. I hope Im not going to run into to big of a problem with all of this y'know? My NX is so much easier to deal with when it comes to this stuff! Mike, thanks in advance....


Todd


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey Mike- can you find out for sure, The wheels I wanted to get were the new Falken Hanabis and our rep at our distributor didnt really know if they would work or not. Im not going to go crazy with tire sizes, but the rim size I wanted to go with is 18x8.5 in rear and 18x7.5 in front with 255s in the rear and 225s or 235s in front. The wheel offsets I can get for the rear in 5-4.5 is 38 rear and 45 in front- I wanted staggerd offset, but if +38 will work all the way around I will just do that- I thought that +45 would be to much of a positive offset. The other wheel I want is 18x8 and the offset is +35 for the rear and for the front with a 18x7 the offset is +42. I dont know- let me know what you think. My rep at martino wanted me to check my backspacing, travel clearance- etc etc etc but I also wanted to put eibachs on when I changed the shocks and struts. I hope Im not going to run into to big of a problem with all of this y'know? My NX is so much easier to deal with when it comes to this stuff! Mike, thanks in advance....
> 
> 
> Todd


Steve was not at IAS but I'll call him tomarrow.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Awesome-Thanks Mike.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

sizes are 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear Offsets are +18 front and +31 rear. Tires are 245 40 front and 275 35 rear.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> sizes are 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear Offsets are +18 front and +31 rear. Tires are 245 40 front and 275 35 rear.


Thanks for replying Steve.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, Thanks Steve. I Dont Mean To Bug You But I Wanted To Get A Little Bit More Into Detail With It Though If Possible And If You Dont Know Then I Understand. If I Was Going To Run The Same Width Rim All The Way Around In An 18 What Offset Should I Run? Could I Get Away With What I Had Earlier Posted? I Dont Want To Use Spacers Though. I Really Was Hoping To Do Something Like My Friend Did On His Z32 Though With The M Sports That We Got Him Where We Did 18x8 In Front And 18x9 In Rear And The Offset Was I Think 38 And 42, If Im Correct- This Is Like 2 Years Ago Now Though So If The Offsets Sound Way Wrong Then I Can Find His Invoice And Let You Know. I Know That The Z31 Is A Completely Different Chassis Though And That Those Offsets May Not Be Possible.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

actually they were like + 35 all around just 8.5 in front and 9.5 in back.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> actually they were like + 35 all around just 8.5 in front and 9.5 in back.


Wont work on a Z31, it will hit the spring seat in the front.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So Realistically I Would Have To Do Atleast A +20 All Around.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> So Realistically I Would Have To Do Atleast A +20 All Around.


yes which will limit your rear wheel width by about 1/2 inch.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Mike, 

Have you ever seen a standard 0mm offset on a Z, Im thinking it would look ridiculous. Im going to end up just getting a wheel with the same offset, but im going to try to find something other then an msport that I can get for 7 or 8 front and 8 or 9 inch rear. I found the pictures (article) on Z31.com of Steve's Z. James posted the link for me..........that car is really sick. I bet its mad fast!


----------

